# Replacing bulbs in string lights



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

Some of you may already know about this but I know there has to be a few that dont.

String lights......you pull them out, untangle them and check to see if any bulbs are burned out. After you have checked them and found that none are burned out you hang them up turn them on and voila...a pretty display 

The next night you go out, turn them on and sure enough, there is a bulb that is not working. Well you already have them hung up and you dont want to take the whole string down so simple thing...replace the bulb.

Well it turns out you dont have that little packet that came with the lights anymore. You keep a jar with spare bulbs in it or have a string that you can pull a bulb from. You go to replace the bulb and sure enough, it wont fit. Its a different design. You go through all the bulbs and of course you cant find one to fit.

No problem

Take the burned bulb out, you will see two little wires folded up around the bottom.









Straighten out the wires










And pull the bulb out










Now you can do the same with a good bulb and just stick that one back in the old socket. Fold the wires back up and you are good to go.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I never knew that. Thanks.


----------

